
Ask HN: What is the best online learning subscription for S/W Developers? - n13
What service or subscription do you use to stay up to date? Do you learn from services like TreeHouse, CodeSchool, EggHead.io, PluralSight, Lynda etc. I would love to hear and learn from your experiences.
======
nicostouch
I've only used pluralsight but it's ridiculously good in my opinion. I was
asked at work to trial a couple of courses from some providers and in the
process was signed up for the pluralsight free trial. The company decided
overall it was too expensive, but I was hooked so I bought a subscription with
my own money. It has definitely been a tangible boost to my career. I'd be
interested to hear others experience of how other providers.

~~~
csnewb
How is plularsight compared to something like Coursera or Udemy?

~~~
ungaro
Coursera and Udemy are not subscription based.

------
mead5432
I've used Safari Books, Pluralsight and Egghead.io.

Pluralsight was pretty good. I got a lot out of a number of videos. Since they
cover a variety of topics, it was great to spin up on something when I needed
it. For instance, I was working with Redis and needed to pick up Lua so I took
an hour, watched a video and was on my way. This was about a year ago and
their selection around Javascript was a little lacking for the topics I wanted
but that has probably changed by now.

Safari Books is fantastic if you like to read. They also have a ton of books
on other topics so it makes it a much wider resource depending on your goal.
At the time, I was doing quite a bit of "intrapreneurship" so it was nice to
grab a book on product development, business and entrepreneurship.

I currently have a subscription to Egghead.io which is way more front-end
focused. Around Christmas, they tend to offer a year long subscription for a
reduced price which I picked up. The topics don't tend to be as varied as
Pluralsight but I think the depth of a lot of them is really good. For
instance, I got more out of the Egghead videos around Angular and React than I
did from Pluralsight.

~~~
jimcsharp
Pluralsight got me up and running with StreamInsight so much faster than if I
would've had to slog through manual pages and the sparse blogosphere myself.
It can be difficult to find content that isn't web related and I'm glad it was
there.

------
eb0la
Safaribooksonline.

I really like the learning paths based on actual documentation (for instance
From Developer to Architect, or From sysadmin to data engineer are very good).

~~~
n13
Can you please provide examples/info about going from developer to architect
learning path?

~~~
eb0la
This is the ToC from the developer to architect tutorial (I thought it was a
learning path):

Architectural Patterns

    
    
        - Design Versus Architectural Patterns,
        - Layered Architecture
        - Event-Driven Architecture
        - Service-Oriented Architecture
        - Microkernel Architecture }
    

Pitfalls

    
    
        - Architecture Anti-Patterns, Part 1
        - Architecture Anti-Patterns, Part 2
        - Tooling and Documentation
    

Soft Skills

    
    
        - Architectural Decisions
        - Architecture Refactoring
        - Meeting Hacks
    

Continuous Delivery

    
    
        - Continuous Delivery Defined
        - Deployment Pipelines
        - DevOps
    

The "Design Versus Architectural Patterns" section is comes from the book
"Pattern-Oriented Software Architecture". Other sections are cherry picked
from books and videos.

The best part (for me) is that all sections have an estimated time you need to
read / watch the content.

Hope this helps

~~~
drakonka
Do you feel that Safari Books Online is still going strong since being
acquired by O'Reilly Media? I heard something about big layoffs last year. I'm
pretty excited about trying it out but also wondering if it will be a stable
learning resource well into the future.

